# Time for a change



## DEEGOON (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi savvy Aquarist!, 
I have kept a FW aquarium for about 10 years and recently I've been wanting to change my 40 gallon to a Fish only tank. I have a Canister filter thats rated for a 100 gallon tank. I was thinking of using some argonite as my substate and maybe get a small amount of live rock(for looks) maybe 1 fish and a couple shrimp or maybe a small crab. Ive been reading about how to cycle the tank and I "think" I have a grasp (probably don't) and have been reading all I can. I was thinking about picking up a powerhead . Is there something Im missing? I know I need the salt water mix, hydrometer, test kit, substrate, live rock, heater, filter, therm., I dont have a RO filter and probably wont for a bit due to monies. Would tap water really give me that bad of a problem? Any suggestions?Thank you in advance for the advise!


----------



## kgsimpson12089 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you plan to stay in the hobby for a while a RO filter is priceless!!! I would suggest not starting the tank until you can use only RO water, it will save you many headaches later on. You can pick up a nice 2 stage filter for under $150


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would get a Refractometer and not a hydrometer also a nice HOT Protien Skimmer and then a couple Koralia power heads. I found this RO/DI unit with 1quick search and I wouldnt use tap water at all.

75 GPD RO/DI 5 Stage Standard System - English


----------



## DEEGOON (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies, after careful consideration I've decided with your help to wait unitl I can fully provide the adequate accomodations for my fish. Thank you again!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

While you're waiting please study macro algaes. 

my .02


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

DEEGOON said:


> Would tap water really give me that bad of a problem?


I used tap water for a year with no issue at all....the only reason I use an RO/DI now is that I got the ro/di unit for 50 bucks and its a nice one. In all honesty.....i haven't really noticed a difference I just like the fact i can use it with my auto-topoff. It all depends on the quality of YOUR water. Some people have cleaner water then others. When we talk aquariums most everyone will have a different opinion based off what worked/works for them. But keep in mind just because it works for some doesn't mean it will work for others.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I used tap water for a year with no issue at all....the only reason I use an RO/DI now is that I got the ro/di unit for 50 bucks and its a nice one. In all honesty.....i haven't really noticed a difference I just like the fact i can use it with my auto-topoff. It all depends on the quality of YOUR water. Some people have cleaner water then others. When we talk aquariums most everyone will have a different opinion based off what worked/works for them. But keep in mind just because it works for some doesn't mean it will work for others.


I agree but at the same time I always recomend useing RO/DI because most tap water will be high in TDS and they promote algea most times not always but a much higher percentage will. I will also say that if a person is just going FOWLR then tap water will be fine most of the time but if a person is wanting a SPS dominated tank then I would never use tap water. I have seen many times when a person complains that they are having algea issues and then said they didnt know they should be useing RO/DI and when they started the algea slowly went away and I have seen some very nice tanks that use tap water so its kind of like 6 of one and a half dozen of the other as in you might get lucky with tap water.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

archer772 said:


> I agree but at the same time I always recomend useing RO/DI because most tap water will be high in TDS and they promote algea most times not always but a much higher percentage will. I will also say that if a person is just going FOWLR then tap water will be fine most of the time but if a person is wanting a SPS dominated tank then I would never use tap water. I have seen many times when a person complains that they are having algea issues and then said they didnt know they should be useing RO/DI and when they started the algea slowly went away and I have seen some very nice tanks that use tap water so its kind of like 6 of one and a half dozen of the other as in you might get lucky with tap water.


like i said almost EVERYONE'S experience difference from one another. There are some very good reasons to use RO/DI but it is not a requirement.

Sometimes people get carried away with the difference between requirement and preferred method.


----------

